# Everyone Likes Puppy Pictures, Right?



## Nate Barrett (Dec 5, 2013)

Hurricane "Storm" du Dantero, from the HH litter, about 11 weeks old. Going to be training her in French Ring with Independent Ringers.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice Girl - time will tell what she is worth (had to add this as first "Nice Girl" was "too short".


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

awesomeness, Vids please! lol


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

She's a cutey


----------

